# Bottle falling in water



## pash1k

Looks awesome


----------



## Ryan747

Very nice shot, you could probably send that to Smirnoff.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regel* 
I've seen some people do it with fruit, I decided to try it for myself with a small bottle of liquor!


















Try and get one with it going straight in.


----------



## Enfluenza

lawl i wish my coolpix L20 could do that with out blur









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
Very nice shot, you could probably send that to Smirnoff.

yeah man do it!
thats would be a gread AD picture!
who knows you could make a few extra bucks









what camera are you using?


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins* 
Try and get one with it going straight in.

I don't think that would look as good. Rule of 3rds, etc. Wouldn't splash as much either.

I think it looks great. Next try a fifth rather than the airplane bottle. I would suspect the splash would look slightly different, somehow.


----------



## Shane1244

What shutter speed did you need for that? Looks SOOO sick!









Also, How many times did it take to get that?


----------



## EpicPie

Looks really sick! /useasdesktopbackground. :3


----------



## Boyboyd

That's excellent. Do you have the colour version? Or was it shot in B&W?


----------



## l4n b0y

WOW. very good pic!


----------



## iandroo888

very nice !


----------



## Regel

Thanks guys. It was shot at 1/2500s, f/7.1 and ISO 400.

Here's the original straight from the camera (resized):









Shrimpykins, here is one of a different bottle going straight in:









I use a Nikon D80 and I think I took a good 150 shots, this one was around the 100th shot I believe.


----------



## Boyboyd

Yeah i prefer the B&W one actually. Didn't think I would...


----------



## Shane1244

SO COOOL!









What kind of lighting did you need for 1/2500?


----------



## Regel

Out in the sun at the middle of the day, with the sun shining from the top left + a work light from the right (you can see that one in the bubbles if you look closely







). I also put some tinfoil underneath so the sun would reflect off that and light from the bottom as well.


----------



## Dreamlane

Awesome shot!


----------



## laboitenoire

Fish tank?

Also, what lens did you use?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regel* 
Out in the sun at the middle of the day, with the sun shining from the top left + a work light from the right (you can see that one in the bubbles if you look closely







). I also put some tinfoil underneath so the sun would reflect off that and light from the bottom as well.

Oh very cool! I might try this tomorrow!









Did you just use like a fish tank or something?


----------



## Volvo

Awesome shot.

The B&W looks infinitely better than colour shot


----------



## IcyPimpHand

That's cool. +1 for awesome shooting skills


----------



## Regel

I used a small square vase, haha. This picture illustrates how small it was in fact:








(That's a red pepper btw, I didn't like any of the pepper shots, didn't have enough detail to be interesting)

As for the lens, I used a relatively cheap Sigma APO 70-300mm Macro (link). Autofocus on that is a little slow imo and not easy shooting handheld at 300mm (no OS), but that didn't really matter for this shoot.

EDIT: And thanks for the +rep, guys!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

DANG!! im at work and i wanna see it.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regel*


I used a small square vase, haha. This picture illustrates how small it was in fact:








(That's a red pepper btw, I didn't like any of the pepper shots, didn't have enough detail to be interesting)

As for the lens, I used a relative cheap Sigma APO 70-300mm Macro (http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/70-300mm-f4-56-apo-dg-macro-sigma). Autofocus on that is a little slow imo and not easy shooting handheld at 300mm (no OS), but that didn't really matter for this shoot.

EDIT: And thanks for the +rep, guys!


Cool! Thats the lens that I want to buy!







Well, one of them..









I'll try with the tinfoil, Tripod and manual focus.


----------



## Regel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
I'll try with the tinfoil, Tripod and manual focus.

Yeah I held the bottle in the water first to get the focus right and then put it to manual focus so it'd stay locked there.


----------



## mbudden




----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
desktop

Wouldn't you rather rotate it and make it fill the entire screen? It would have a differen't feel to it, but personally I can't stand desktops where the image is like that(multiple images because resolution doesn't match)....


----------



## Fatality292

wow. looks awesome


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Wouldn't you rather rotate it and make it fill the entire screen? It would have a differen't feel to it, but personally I can't stand desktops where the image is like that(multiple images because resolution doesn't match)....

I'm not really bothered by multiple pictures. I like it. It's better than having it streched. I wouldn't rotate it, it'd just look weird lol.

But it's a nice picture. Like the B/W over the color.


----------



## Timlander

Very very nice. And the black and white version is much better.







Also the straight down shot turned out pretty cool looking.


----------



## KipH

That does look very nice. Now do add a slice of lime and leave the lime coloured








Your right, the vertical dropped in bottle its not good at all, are they the small bottles?


----------



## Regel

Thanks guys! I'm very flattered mbudden, here this is for you:









And yeah, they are the small bottles.


----------



## mbudden

Thanks, don't know if it will look right since Tinypic is down scaling to 1600x900. Monitor is 1920x1080.

They are the kind of bottles you get on a plane lol.


----------



## Regel

Oh I see, no problem:
1920x1080 version


----------



## mbudden

Love it. Looks great man.







+rep


----------



## Hy3RiD

Stealing that desktop image. +REP, awesome work


----------



## Regel

You're welcome and thanks for the rep


----------



## KipH

Do you do requests. I would love that with a Dr. Pepper can or bottle. I hesitate to ask only as you will be flooded with requests now


----------



## Regel

Haha I'm afraid not. Also a can would be too heavy and instantly hit the bottom of my small vase.


----------



## Boyboyd

Did you use a shutter release cable? Or did you get someone to drop the bottle in for you?

I want to try this some time, my only problem is the lack of sun / off-camera flashes.


----------



## Regel

I had someone else drop it in for me, was a bit easier that way.


----------



## Boyboyd

Yep, definitely.


----------



## Ryan747

I Like the B&W one alot more.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Did you use a shutter release cable? Or did you get someone to drop the bottle in for you?

I want to try this some time, my only problem is the lack of sun / off-camera flashes.


Lack of sun?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Lack of sun?









Lack of sun*shine* I should really say. The sun is there, it's just low and hidden by clouds this time of year.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Lack of sun*shine* I should really say. The sun is there, it's just low and hidden by clouds this time of year.


Like all the time? Wow that sucks. I knew you had crappy weather over there, I didn't realize it was that bad.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Like all the time? Wow that sucks. I knew you had crappy weather over there, I didn't realize it was that bad.

Today we had rain, but after the rain cleared at sunset there were some nice coloured clouds. I took a few pictures on my way home from work but this isn't the thread to show them


----------



## Conspiracy

definitely a keeper. worth getting printed too. excellent work dude.


----------



## Regel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* 
definitely a keeper. worth getting printed too. excellent work dude.

Cheers man


----------



## cgg123321

Awesome picture, must have been hard getting the label to show right, the angle, the timing, the bubbles, etc









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Did you use a shutter release cable? Or did you get someone to drop the bottle in for you?

I want to try this some time, my only problem is the lack of sun / off-camera flashes.

Imagine having to drop the bottle in yourself and then taking the photo without a tripod or cable


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgg123321*


Imagine having to drop the bottle in yourself and then taking the photo without a tripod or cable


----------

